# Some pics of my mrs golf gti



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just noticed i hav'nt posted any pics of my girlfriends car before! 
Its a 94 mk3 golf gti with a few bits n pieces done to it around 160bhp but planning to drop a bam 20vt in there this year!
We found a nice location close to us to use at the weekend and decided to take a few pics. I wish i had cleaned the car but its not too dirty!

Let me know what you think!























































Thanks
Sam 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you love your girlfriend?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice.

Hadn't noticed before, but the windows look big on those MKIIIs.


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Do you love your girlfriend?


Errrr why? :?


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Kell said:


> Nice.
> 
> Hadn't noticed before, but the windows look big on those MKIIIs.


Lol they are pretty big now you mention it! Good for a women driver though! :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice. Very low


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Its on kw coilovers, i want to lower it more but she wont let me as she has to drive 60 miles a day in it and says it scrapes enough as is


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

That look pretty ace, always been a fan of the MKIII.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Is that the Porsche emblem I see on those wheels?!

Nicely modded MkIII, you have just improved upon its original dated features with some more modern looking touches. Warning you now tho, wont be to everyones taste on here.... hence Rebels underhanded comment before.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oooooh, I like that, I like that a lot. Very nice m8.

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

V nice one of the mor over looked Golfs the mk3 but can be modded to look 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Do you love your girlfriend?


PMSL, i'm with you on this one. :lol:


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Is that Frimley Green Park!!??


----------

